# My Nano 5G ;) looking new residents :D



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello all ^^"
After try to deal with algea problem look like Seachem Excel is my real hero >.>
And this is my 2months Nano tank
4 Teara Neon
1 Otto
4 Ghost Shrimp
Hair grass
Glossostigma elatinoides
Java Moss
Singapo Moss
and some don't know from Petsmart >.>
DIY lighting 56W+DIY Co2 yeast+Eco-complete
Also I live in Arlington texas & I m looking for some free plants & Red shrimps if who haves  
I have 1 pot of Hair grass(left side) & 1 rock Singapo moss(next Glossostigma) if you like ^^
Thank You sorry for my poor English


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am low on red shrimps but I will have plenty of plants probably this weekend. I will pm you if I go ahead and do a trim. I am in Hurst not to far from arlington. There is also a meeting scheduled this month that you should make. There are always free plants at the meetings. 

Like your tank by the way.

Jax


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

JAXON777 said:


> I am low on red shrimps but I will have plenty of plants probably this weekend. I will pm you if I go ahead and do a trim. I am in Hurst not to far from arlington. There is also a meeting scheduled this month that you should make. There are always free plants at the meetings.
> 
> Like your tank by the way.
> 
> Jax


Thank You Jax
I can't go join meeting club because my time at school+work make me crazy XD
but i still keep my lovely hobby ^^


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I understand. I will still let you know what I have this weekend and maybe you can stop by and pick some up. (if you want to)


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Won't the ghost shrimps kill the cherry shrimps? I'm not sure they are compatible, I never have tried to mix them.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

They havent killed any cherries in my tank. They will eat the dead ones but no worries about them and cherries. The ones you have to worry about are the ones with big pinchers. They are actually some kind of prawn and will get huge. Sometimes they get sold as ghost shrimp.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Ghost's are very opportunistic IMO. I've watched them hunt and eat anything smaller in body size than themselves.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Where did you buy Cherry Shrimp ??
I never see them in Petco or Petsmart


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I got them from this forum from a guy in Oklahoma and a fellow DFWAPC member.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I've never had a problem with my ghosts and cherry living together either.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone want to get rid your cherry shrimp 
I want some of them clean my tank XD


----------

